# New Shed



## HMF (Jun 26, 2016)

Put this shed together this weekend.


----------



## dlane (Jun 26, 2016)

Is that on a concrete slab, should make good storage


----------



## kvt (Jun 26, 2016)

Storage,  Heck insulate and that would make a nice shop.


----------



## HMF (Jun 26, 2016)

Yes, I had a 5 inch thick concrete slab poured before I put tell shed together. It's raised a bit so water can roll off.

The plastic sides are kinda flimsy. I am going to make a frame from 2x4 pressure treated wood inside bolted to the concrete with tapcon screws. I am also going to pour gravel around the concrete for drainage.

I'm going to put the hard insulation inside between the studs and do wood working inside in the winter.  I will need to run some power first.


----------



## kvt (Jun 26, 2016)

OK,  you will need some heat in there as well for winter.    What size is it.


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 26, 2016)

Nice. But, I would of poured the slab the same size as the shed with do edge around. So water won't get in.


----------



## ARKnack (Jun 26, 2016)

Heck, here in Michigan if you pour a slab the shed becomes a permanent structure and increases your property tax.


----------



## John Hasler (Jun 26, 2016)

ARKnack said:


> Heck, here in Michigan if you pour a slab the shed becomes a permanent structure and increases your property tax.


I think that's true pretty much everywhere in the US.  It certainly is here.  Actually no slab is necessary: pole barns are permanent structures.


----------



## HMF (Jun 27, 2016)

The slab is slightly larger than the shed by a few inches and raised a tiny bit (there are code regulations here as to height- NYC is a PITA)
I paid a guy to pour the slab so it would be done right, then put the shed together myself.
We had a wooden shed, but termites, carpenter bees and carpenter ants attacked it and it was a mess. They didn't use Pressure Treated wood.
I demolished it last season. They won't attack the plastic, and I will use PT lumber for the inside studded frame and bolt it to the concrete slab so it can't blow off the slab in a heavy storm.


----------

